# Dramatic piano theme for movie



## Mrjazzz (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I created this piano peace recently. It is a bit of a dramatic movie theme.

Have a listen  Soundcloud - Piano Movie Theme #2

Feedback always appreciated!

Greetings,

Mr Jazzz


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds great. Quality of its own kind, best wishes.


----------

